# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Are crested geckos social?

## CopperNightShade

I was just curious about your opinion on this... 

I currently have a sub-adult male crested gecko in an 18x18x24 all by his little lonesome.  Do you all think he would enjoy the company of another crestie?  I don't want him or the gal (i know it can't be another boy) to be stressed out or anything.  I just didn't know if cresties were considered 'social' creatures.

Opinions?

----------


## cinderbird

> I was just curious about your opinion on this... 
> 
> I currently have a sub-adult male crested gecko in an 18x18x24 all by his little lonesome.  Do you all think he would enjoy the company of another crestie?  I don't want him or the gal (i know it can't be another boy) to be stressed out or anything.  I just didn't know if cresties were considered 'social' creatures.
> 
> Opinions?


Males can NOT cohabiate. They will kill another male in their territory. Males and females also need to be separated for part of the year because he will try to breed her(a female) whenever possible and just stress her out. 

Sometimes, females of the same size can live together but that is very dependent on the individual geckos.

Your boy will be just fine by himself.

----------


## CopperNightShade

> Males can NOT cohabiate. They will kill another male in their territory. Males and females also need to be separated for part of the year because he will try to breed her(a female) whenever possible and just stress her out. 
> 
> Sometimes, females of the same size can live together but that is very dependent on the individual geckos.
> 
> Your boy will be just fine by himself.


Wonderful - Thanks!  If he is happy by himself I am happy to keep him that way.  :Smile:

----------

